# Homemade Tools >  DIY T-track BOLTS with HANDY JIG for quick proces. MUST SEE FOR EVERY TABLE SAW OWNER

## Christofix

Hello,

I would like to share this with you so that you can also solve the same problem that I had with my table saw.
I made these T track bolts myself for the slots of my makita MLT100. Thanks to the handy jig, these bolts can be made very quickly and always perfectly tailored.

Hopefully I can help you with this.

----------

bruce.desertrat (Sep 4, 2019),

Jon (Sep 5, 2019)

----------


## diyfixman

Know the trick work well

----------

Christofix (Sep 3, 2019)

----------


## TrickieDickie

unfortunately my old craftsman table-saw doesn't have that option

----------

Christofix (Sep 11, 2019)

----------


## bruce.desertrat

My old no-name chinesium one doesn't have t-slots either; in fact I don't think I've ever seen t-slots on a table saw before, but the jig is sound; I've got to make some tee-slot bolts for a small lathe milling attachment; I think I'll steal the idea!

----------

Christofix (Sep 11, 2019)

----------


## Christofix

> My old no-name chinesium one doesn't have t-slots either; in fact I don't think I've ever seen t-slots on a table saw before, but the jig is sound; I've got to make some tee-slot bolts for a small lathe milling attachment; I think I'll steal the idea!



Go ahead my friend. I think it's great if I can inspire people! That is why I share my stuff! Good luck with it and let me know how they turned out!

Greetings
C

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Christofix! We've added your T Track Bolt Fixture to our Fastening category,
as well as to your builder page: Christofix's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















T Track Bolt Fixture
 by Christofix

tags:
fixture

----------

